# request: tshu gbatemp song



## rest0re (Oct 4, 2007)

i want that catchy song as mp3!


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Oct 4, 2007)

me2


----------



## Beelzebozo (Oct 11, 2007)

Not me.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 22, 2014)

So... this thread is long dead and I haven't posted in like a year- but hey, I love this song. It started playing and I missed tshu's antics from the good ol' days so here it is. If you guys see this...

Lyrics - http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/Tshu's_entry

Link to my MP3 of it - http://www.mediafire.com/listen/ad1jkh9lj4hvjee/tshu_gbatemp_love_song.mp3


----------



## Costello (Jun 23, 2014)

juggernaut911 said:


> So... this thread is long dead and I haven't posted in like a year- but hey, I love this song. It started playing and I missed tshu's antics from the good ol' days so here it is. If you guys see this...
> 
> Lyrics - http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/Tshu's_entry
> 
> Link to my MP3 of it - http://www.mediafire.com/listen/ad1jkh9lj4hvjee/tshu_gbatemp_love_song.mp3


 
holy cow, it's da Juggernaut !
thanks for reviving this, I'm going to mirror this to make sure it never gets lost
edit- done http://filetrip.net/view?lhII5FCO5u


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 23, 2014)

Wasn't there a Temp user who also made a song about a DS bricker that also bricks your GBA card?
Spoofed from Taio Cruz's break your heart.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 23, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Wasn't there a Temp user who also made a song about a DS bricker that also bricks your GBA card?
> Spoofed from Taio Cruz's break your heart.


 
That would be tinymonkeyt's song "don't break my cart".


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 23, 2014)

Costello said:


> holy cow, it's da Juggernaut !
> thanks for reviving this, I'm going to mirror this to make sure it never gets lost
> edit- done http://filetrip.net/view?lhII5FCO5u


 
Yeah man, glad to see this forum is still kicking. Good on you for staying with it, Costy!

Funny how this worked out, My iTunes was on shuffle, this came on, once I was finished laughing, I Google'd "gbatemp tshu" and here we are! Credit to ol' TPi for originally helping me get this about 4 years ago.

Original post - http://gbatemp.net/threads/competition-how-much-do-you-love-gbatemp.44554/page-7#post-566690

Take care all!


----------

